# West Palm Beach, FL (Palm Beach Beek Assoc) - Dr Thomas Seeley Speaks!



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Please, record it (with good sound please) and post it on youtube!


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

Reminder: This event is this Friday and Saturday. It is open to all; free of charge.


----------

